# My new baby red oscar :D :D :D :D :D :D



## sufcsam94 (Apr 14, 2010)

I bought a new baby oscar today from the aquatics store :dancing:

He's really cute and there are some pictures of him just click the link http://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad351/sufcsam94/IMG00062-20100418-1646.jpg
http://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad351/sufcsam94/IMG00063-20100418-1647.jpg
?? :thumb: Please comment opcorn:


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrat, you need to host the image on a server like photobucket.com or imageshack and then link it here.

Click here for more details


----------



## sufcsam94 (Apr 14, 2010)

Cheers mate *** put the up :fish: :dancing: opcorn: :thumb:


----------



## johncl (Mar 10, 2010)

Good lookin red congrats.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

nice one sufcsam


----------



## Chiquita (May 4, 2010)

He's going to be a beauty when he grows up.


----------



## martngh (May 11, 2010)

nice post


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow! Very nice oscar!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

How is he doing now suf?


----------



## sufcsam94 (Apr 14, 2010)

He's doing really well he now has two more friends one is albino and the other I don't know what the other type is of oscar ! Plus he's not really a baby anymore  I will upload some pictures of all of them tomorrow


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet can't wait to see them. Did you get a chance to see my Oscar Tiger? I have pictures in the one thread with boost.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

update?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:fish: Hmmm


----------



## sufcsam94 (Apr 14, 2010)

These are the new pictures  http://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad35 ... 5-2026.jpg
http://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad35 ... 5-2025.jpg
http://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad35 ... 5-2025.jpg[/list]

These 2 are his oscar siblings http://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad35 ... 5-2028.jpg
http://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad35 ... 5-2029.jpg


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

looking good to me


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

whow looks HUGE alredy :drooling:


----------



## sufcsam94 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah he grown quite a bit !


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet good luck with him. What are feeding him?


----------



## sufcsam94 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks ! And Cichlid Gold Mini Pellets


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb: Good deal buddy!


----------

